# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  أجهزة استشعار تراقب جفون قائدي السيارات

## هدوء عاصف

أجهزة استشعار تراقب جفون قائدي السيارات



أن تغفو وأنت خلف عجلة القيادة مشكلة حقيقية، لكنها ستختفي تماماً بعد أن تمكن فريق من العلماء من تطوير مجموعة من أجهزة الاستشعار تراقب جفناك، وتطلق إنذاراً صوتياً إذا غفوت.





لقد طور الباحثون في معهد فراون هوفر لتكنولوجيا الوسائط الرقمية في مدينة إلميناو بألمانيا، جهاز تتبع يراقب حركة العين يساعد في إبقاء قائد السيارة النعس يقظاً على الطريق، وبتكلفة مالية لا تقارن بكلفة الأنظمة المستخدمة حالياً.

ويقوم “مراقب العين” الذي يكشف الستار عنه خلال معرض المنتجات الصناعية المرتبطة بتكنولوجيا الرؤية في شتوتغارت، بمراقبة حركة عين سائق السيارة، ويصدر إنذاراً تحذيرياً إذا ما تبين أن جفناه يرتخيان.

وبعد المرحلة التجريبية التي تستغرق ثلاثة أشهر، سوف يتوافر الجهاز الجديد للشركات المصنعة للسيارات، ويتوقع بيتر هاوزر أحد أساتذة التطوير في فراونهوفر أن يكون ذلك أوائل العام المقبل.
يقول هاوزر، إن تكلفة مراقب العين تبلغ عشر تكلفة الأجهزة المشابهة. علاوة على ذلك، تحتاج تلك الأجهزة المشابهة لعملية معايرة وضبط معقدة لتتوافق وعيني السائق، فيما يتميز الجهاز الجديد بإمكانية تثبيته في أي طراز من طرازات السيارات. ولا يحتاج لعمليات المعايرة المعقدة للكاميرات.
وقال دكتور هاوزر” مع النظم التقليدية.. يتعين على كل شخص يراقب الجهاز حركة عينيه أن يهدر بعض الوقت في إعداد الجهاز.. ذلك أن الرؤوس والأوجه والأعين تختلف(من شخص لآخر)”.
هناك ميزة أخرى أيضاً: النظام الجديد لا يحتاج جهاز حاسب آلي عادي أو محمول. ويؤكد هاوزر “إن ما طورناه هو نظام قياسي صغير بكل ما يحتاج من أجهزة وبرامج.. بحيث يقوم بحساب مدى الرؤية مباشرة داخل الكاميرا نفسها. ولأن مراقب العين مزود بكاميرتين على الأقل تسجلان الصور بشكل مجسم ثلاثي الأبعاد يستطيع النظام وبسهولة تحديد الحيز المكاني لحدقة العين ومدى الرؤية”.
إذا ما لاحظ نظام التتبع بالكاميرا أن العين مغلقة لفترة أطول من الفترة المعتادة يصدر إنذاراً. وعندما يستخدم كنظام مساعدة للسائق، يمكن أن تعمل أربع أو ست كاميرات في آن واحد تراقب عيني السائق.

وتعمل الكاميرا على تقييم نحو مئتي صورة في الثانية وتحدد مدى الرؤية، حتى وإن كان السائق يلتفت يميناً أو يساراً.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة والله اختراعات اخر زمن  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ممممممممممم
 :SnipeR (98): 
ناس تفهم

----------


## النورس الحزين

:020105 EmMO2 Prv:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

علم الانسان مالم يعلم

----------

